# Trek 5000 question...



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

Just got back from a ride on my new Trek 5000 and it's a great ride...with one possible minor exception. The only cheezy item I see so far is the plastic spoke protector on the rear wheel. As in, it looks like without too much effort, it could come loose and end up wedged between the chain and rear cluster...or worse. So wuddia think? Rip it off and just make sure the high limit screw keeps the chain from ending up in Bad Places? Leave it alone? Do something to make it hold still? Thanks...


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Never mind...*

...I used to be a bike mechanic, so I should know. Basically, it's a required safety thing like the reflectors...manufacturers have to put 'em on these days. I found some other posts that also say if you take it off, it can void the warranty on the wheel...and some posts that say "If you keep your high limit adjusted, never happen...unless, of course, you bend your derailleur"...on the other hand, if you do that, it definitely isn't a good idea to keep riding anyway...so since I (a) don't wanna look like a pencil-neck geek and (b) am SERIOUSLY concerned that the flimsy little bugger will cause more harm than it's worth, I'm going to rip it off...


----------



## dcp (Feb 17, 2005)

*If you just want an excuse to remove it . . .*

its because it will push you sideways up a cross wind, not because its going to get stuck in your wheel.

Yeah, I know its push won't be enough to notice, but I had to have some legitimate sounding excuse.

Do periodically check the limit screw function. I am one of the few people who actually knows someone who ruined a wheel this way. He also fell doing it, so its worth checking once in a while.

Enjoy your new ride.




SkiRacer55 said:


> ...I used to be a bike mechanic, so I should know. Basically, it's a required safety thing like the reflectors...manufacturers have to put 'em on these days. I found some other posts that also say if you take it off, it can void the warranty on the wheel...and some posts that say "If you keep your high limit adjusted, never happen...unless, of course, you bend your derailleur"...on the other hand, if you do that, it definitely isn't a good idea to keep riding anyway...so since I (a) don't wanna look like a pencil-neck geek and (b) am SERIOUSLY concerned that the flimsy little bugger will cause more harm than it's worth, I'm going to rip it off...


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Thanks, DCP...*



dcp said:


> its because it will push you sideways up a cross wind, not because its going to get stuck in your wheel.
> 
> Yeah, I know its push won't be enough to notice, but I had to have some legitimate sounding excuse.
> 
> ...


...sounds like a righteous reason to me, and, yep, I check the limit screw at least every other ride...


----------



## Dallassite (Sep 14, 2004)

*Brand new for '05*



SkiRacer55 said:


> Just got back from a ride on my new Trek 5000 and it's a great ride...with one possible minor exception. The only cheezy item I see so far is the plastic spoke protector on the rear wheel. As in, it looks like without too much effort, it could come loose and end up wedged between the chain and rear cluster...or worse. So wuddia think? Rip it off and just make sure the high limit screw keeps the chain from ending up in Bad Places? Leave it alone? Do something to make it hold still? Thanks...


I have a '04 5000 and My rear wheel does not have that plastic cover. I had a cheapy Schwinn that I bought last year that had one of those plastic things on the wheel. When I first bought this Schwinn I did some research (online) to find out what Everyone else was saying about this bike. several Folks were not happy at all with this. I wonder if all of Trek's '05 lineup is like this...


----------



## jaldridge (Feb 27, 2005)

Dallassite said:


> one of those plastic things on the wheel


Am I to understand that ya'll are concerned about a plastic spoke protector? What am I missing here? If you don't like it, pull it off the freehub. Good grief. It doesn't say *anything* about the rest of the bike. - Jim


----------

